# chew proof collar



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Mac seems to continuosly chew off Roe's collar while playing outside. I would be glad to leave her collar off inside, but they are allowed to play outside during the morning hours while I'm at work and this is when he's doing it mostly. And, yes they are unattended. Please don't make this a debate about me leaving my dogs out for a few hours during the day. They don't bark, I live in a nice neighborhood, my neighbors all have dogs, again, they aren't barkers and aren't trying to get out. If they were barkers or I had ever seen an inclination of them trying to escape the yard, it would be different. I let them play outside while I'm at work for most of the morning as long as weather permits. 

Mac has gotten into the habit of chewing Roe's collar. Other than spraying with bitter apple, (which I'll start trying)...any other suggestions (other than keeping them inside). I've been getting the lifetime guarantee collars...so hopefully he'll just grow out of it. But, in the meantime??? A chain collar isn't safe for her to have while unattended outside, so that's out. Anything else I could try?


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tattoo and microchip her? 

Maybe something like this? :


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

melgrj7 said:


> Tattoo and microchip her?
> 
> Maybe something like this? :


Oh, yes...that's perfect!!! And, yes...they are all three microchipped. Tattooing her would also be a good idea, hadn't thought of that


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Lupine Pet is guarenteed even if chewed, but that doesn't mean it's chew-proof - just that if it gets chewed you get a new one for free.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

jesirose said:


> Lupine Pet is guarenteed even if chewed, but that doesn't mean it's chew-proof - just that if it gets chewed you get a new one for free.


Yep, those are the ones I'm using. I go to one store with them and I just feel awful going back in every two or three days with a chewed up collar. I'd rather fix the problem. Thanks for the tip though!!!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Uggg. Mac is still at it. I've tried dosing the collars with Bitter Yuck. I'm not sure it is working. I gave Roe a new collar yesterday with Bitter Yuck applied. The collar wasn't chewed yesterday, but when I let them out to play this morning while getting ready...the collar was gone within like 45 minutes. Ugg. A collar daily..that's rediculous. 

Should I be applying everyday? It only seems to be Roe's collar. What else can I try?????


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

That is crazy and I'm sure quite annoying. Are you going to try the spiked collar? I'm sorry I don't have any advice but I do feel your pain. Who likes to spend $$ like that in times like these. Good luck finding something that works.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

JackiesZoo said:


> That is crazy and I'm sure quite annoying. Are you going to try the spiked collar? I'm sorry I don't have any advice but I do feel your pain. Who likes to spend $$ like that in times like these. Good luck finding something that works.


Thanks Jackie. Luckily, I'm using the Lupine collars, which are guaranteed lifetime even if chewed...so I only have to buy one...and I keep bringing them back...sometimes daily. The store I go to doesn't seem to mind (thankfully) and said today I wasn't their only client with this type of problem. I bought two extras today for substitutes, just so I don't have to go back everyday. 

I thought about the leather collar with spikes. My concern is buying one and it's still chewed, and the risk of Mac chewing off one of the spikes and eating it. I'd hate for that to happen!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

If you got a close spiked collar I doubt he would be able to chew it. Or a full spiked collar.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

My dogs don't wear collars while at home & yes they are in the backyard all day if I go out or not. They are both microchipped, by law, & wear their collars while on an outing.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

melgrj7 said:


> If you got a close spiked collar I doubt he would be able to chew it. Or a full spiked collar.


Cool. I think I'll give this a try for Roe first. He doesn't mess with Gabi's too much. I saw a doberman at the dogpark with oneof these on. It looked pretty tough! (tough being a good thing). Mac was running pretty hard with this big dob...I almost got my leg broken (not exaggerating) standing in open space at the park with dogs running full speed. I was lucky. Anyway, that's off subject and random. Thanks, I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I like the spiked collars - have you ever tried finding a masculine CAT collar? Good luck. I gave up and got a dog collar for my cat 

See, he's a monster:









Sadie chewed through two leashes before I got the lupine and she stopped after that.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Thanks Jackie. Luckily, I'm using the Lupine collars, which are guaranteed lifetime even if chewed...so I only have to buy one...and I keep bringing them back...sometimes daily. The store I go to doesn't seem to mind (thankfully) and said today I wasn't their only client with this type of problem. I bought two extras today for substitutes, just so I don't have to go back everyday.
> 
> I thought about the leather collar with spikes. My concern is buying one and it's still chewed, and the risk of Mac chewing off one of the spikes and eating it. I'd hate for that to happen!


If you're concerned, I would try it out on the weekend and put them out in the yard and keep an eye on them and see how he acts? It might deter him. Heck, I hope it'll deter him. 

It is cool that the store is so understanding and even more so the Lupine company.




Mac'N'Roe said:


> Cool. I think I'll give this a try for Roe first. He doesn't mess with Gabi's too much. I saw a doberman at the dogpark with oneof these on. It looked pretty tough! (tough being a good thing). Mac was running pretty hard with this big dob...I almost got my leg broken (not exaggerating) standing in open space at the park with dogs running full speed. I was lucky. Anyway, that's off subject and random. Thanks, I'll let you know how it goes!


Ouch! Good luck with the collar. Hope it works out for you. 



jesirose said:


> I like the spiked collars - have you ever tried finding a masculine CAT collar? Good luck. I gave up and got a dog collar for my cat
> 
> See, he's a monster:
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO She definitely looks like a monster  Seriously, I love the look too. If it weren't for the fact that Ash has so much hair which hides any collar I put on him, I would be looking into these collars too.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Lol yeah - in all fairness that shot was sorta posed - he wasn't biting, just tyring to get my finger out of his paw lol. He is actually a big sweetheart but the collar makes him look tough


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Update on progress. Mac hasn't chewed Roe's collar since July 2...so that's what, like four days? I've been applying the bitter yuck (not sure what brand off the top of my head) daily (in the morning during breakfast) and there isn't a chew mark on it. I also have kept them in the house all weekend other than supervised outings to the yard, walks, a hike, and to the dog park, etc. Seems to be working.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome, but I still wanna see the spike collar!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Look for a 2 ply leather collar, Pandora used to chew off Naomi's dog collar and so that's what I did. I think leerburg might sell the one i have, i dunno i've bought two or three and not because they got damaged, just because i randomly like to buy new dog collars, lol.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Actually I would worry about the jaw getting stuck in the collar if your dog is that fixated on chewing it. I would leave the dogs naked. 

I would worry too much about a loose dog so probably I would look for a chain or cable collar that clipped on. There must be one somewhere. You could make your own, add a bolt clip to a slip collar that is the exact size to fit the dog's neck. I would have bought a 12" long slip collar for my 14" neck sized dog for instance. I wouldn't use a collar with large links, teeth could get caught. Or maybe it would be a good idea for the collar to be large enough to slip off? 

If you need some way to connect the other end of the collar to the clip, tackle shops have split rings that are really strong. I bought 1/2" ones that were 1500 pounds test! DH kept attaching the leash to the tags' ring not the collar ring, that solved that problem!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Still have an intact collar on day 6, yay. Actually, no bite marks as of yet. Daily application of bitter yuck seems to be working. I noticed that during play, Mac wasn't touching her collar, just pulling on her neck (yes, they are pretty rough with each other). They've also been inside, so I'll probably start taking their collars off inside the house.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice! That is awesome. Just stock up on some Bitter Yuck...hopefully you'll be able to stop using it soon.


----------

